
Artists turned a glitch into a building - lnguyen
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/city/architecture/216537-interview-bitnik-glitch-facade
======
suvelx
This is what it looked like originally.

[http://media-
cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/07/d3/de/df/h...](http://media-
cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/07/d3/de/df/house-of-electronic-arts.jpg)

I can't say I'm overly impressed.

~~~
moron4hire
Agreed. I don't think--not being told what was going on--I'd have pointed out
that there was anything particularly special going on.

------
kingmanaz
Post World War II architecture is a blight. For whatever reason, engineers who
believe art is a scientifically unprovable fiction chose to play artist en
masse with civilization's buildings. Likewise, people who hate the precedent
of architecture (and the precedent of nearly everything else) chose en masse
to play architect for future generations. The results litter the present
landscape like jagged, half-knocked-out teeth. These buildings cannot return
to the earth quick enough.

~~~
freehunter
So many buildings in my city that look they they came out of a Soviet country
where the sky is gray, the food is gray, and our souls are gray. Dreary,
bland, concrete slabs 10 stories high. Something that millions of people have
to look at every day, but the architect didn't plan the aesthetics of for 20
seconds. It was designed to be functional, like an economy car. What way is
that to live? At least the Chevy Aveo will break down and be gone in 5 years.
The building named after the law firm that occupies it will stand for 50,
maybe 100 years of bleak, boring, oppressiveness.

And people wonder why cities have graffiti artists. They're not tagging Gothic
churches or glass-and-steel art museums, they're just removing hideous
concrete blobs from the city we all share.

~~~
rawTruthHurts
"And people wonder why cities have graffiti artists."

To be honest, I always thought it was more about territorial pissings.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Are you thinking of tagging? That's definitely the case. But wall-sized
murals, train-car collages, pavement trompe l'oeil are all there because an
inspired artist had to express themselves.

